# Adaptación de señal audio (jack) para amplificador



## allau2 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hola, queria ver si me podeis ayudar con una cosa.

Tengo que hacer un circuito transmisor AM, que tome una señal procedente de un reproductor (mp3, walkman.) y luego la filtre amplifique y module en AM.

Mis dudas son las siguientes:

      Tengo una entrada jack estereo con 5 pines, supongo que 2 sean para las 2 componentes y otro para la masa, ¿pero los otros 2?

      También quería saber la impedancia de entrada que debo poner al circuito adaptador, ya que me imagino que tiene que ser del orden de la de los auriculares, que son los que normalmente estarian conectados al reproductor no? ¿Esa resistencia de los auriculares es de unos 16 ohms? El circuito adaptador ademas de mostrar esa resistencia de entrada, filtra la continua y amplifica. 

Perdon por el rollo,no se si se entiende muy bien. Gracias



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Mensaje reubicado


----------



## KODIAK_1000 (Oct 10, 2007)

esas dos patillas que sobran corresponden a un interruptor. Si te das cuenta, al enchufar un plug en el jack inmediatamente se corta el sonido de los parlantes, para que quede funcionando solo los audifonos, para eso es ese interruptor, y lo puedes probar midiendo continuidad con un tester, esas dos patillas son un interruptor normalmente cerrado, al enchufar un jack, quedará abierto (de esta manera le quita la señal a los parlantes).
y con respecto a la Impedancia, en efecto, debe ser la misma que presentaria un par de audifonos, (obviamente la que corresponde a cada canal L y R). Aunque no has especificado si tu tranmisor es Stereo o mono, en caso de que sea mono  si vas a pasar un solo canal debes tomar en cuenta la impedancia de ese canal solo. o bien si es mono y juntaras losdos canales para que pasen por el mismo, entonces es la suma de ambas impedancias.
cualquier duda me vuelves a consultar si quieres


----------



## allau2 (Oct 16, 2007)

OK muchas gracias!
Lo de la impedancia ya lo habia solucionado pero aun no sabia lo de las otras dos patillas. De todas formas muchas gracias por haberte molestado


----------

